# CBS-HD Picture and Audio Sync Problem



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Am I the only one? Recently I have noticed that CBS-HD in New York, has intermittent picture and audio brake-up. My other HD stations received at 61.5, have not had the same problem (other than the occational audio to picture delay) which I can live with. This is extreamly annoying. I do not know if it is the 942's problem or the station's problem.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

No its not just you. My posting from another thread....

Its not just ch 9483 (CBS-HD east), same deal on 9443 (HD demo channel). Not that I watch the fishies that much but I really really do care about 9483.

BOTH CHANNELS ARE ON 61.5 transponder 2, Other 61.5 channels only suffer the occasional right edge pixelation we have see for the last month or so. But CBS-HD east is farked... totally unwatchable. Audio dropouts, pixelation. I called up the Customer Service Robosentative and put in a request to switch me over to 9484 on 148/13. If they
actually manage to flip the switch for me without messing up the 148 + DPP44 I installed will pay off big time

Also notice the signal level for 61.5 TP2, its really unstable for me 90,90,90,86,90,90,90,90,87.... 61.5 Transponder 2 problem???? Anyone got a 921 with the same issue????


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

jcord51 said:


> Am I the only one? Recently I have noticed that CBS-HD in New York, has intermittent picture and audio brake-up.


Same problem here. Getting fairly strong signals on 61.5 tp 2 (88-93) , but pretty bad recordings.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

jcord51 said:


> Am I the only one? Recently I have noticed that CBS-HD in New York, has intermittent picture and audio brake-up. My other HD stations received at 61.5, have not had the same problem (other than the occational audio to picture delay) which I can live with. This is extreamly annoying. I do not know if it is the 942's problem or the station's problem.


It's not just you. The station is bad. There are a number of people reporting this in other posts.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

Im guessing its definitely not a channel issue/up link feed issue. If it was just a channel issue then channel 9443 (HD demo) would be perfect but it isn't. Breaks up the same way as CBS-HD east channel 9483. 

Spend 5 minutes watching channel 9443 and you will see what I mean.

So far dish hasn't switched me to CBS-HD west, arrrrrrrrgggg!.

> Getting fairly strong signals on 61.5 tp 2 (88-93)

Its the range of signals that worries me. I have seen it dip down as low as 78 (normally 92) on my 942. All the other transponders on 61.5 for me are steady and only vary by one or maybe two. TP 2 drops down (and possibly out) on occasion and I am guessing when the signal drops to 88 or lower that is when the audio drops out and the pixelation occurs. The level meter only updates every second. For all we know the signal could be dropping down to 40 for 1/10th of a second before poping back up but we will never see it. Anyone got a fast responding transponder tester that updates 100 times a second?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

We each need to call this in or it wont be addressed!

CBSHD east is having some serious issues and it needs to be addressed


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Amen. Regular audio dropouts followed by pixelation....


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Paradox-sj said:


> We each need to call this in or it wont be addressed!


Write to [email protected]
This e-mail address is primarily for picture and sound quality issues. Provide the channel number, time, and description of the problem. Each comment is reviewed by the Quality Assurance Team but don't expect an individual response.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> Write to [email protected]
> This e-mail address is primarily for picture and sound quality issues. Provide the channel number, time, and description of the problem. Each comment is reviewed by the Quality Assurance Team but don't expect an individual response.


Done today!


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I only have pixalation and audio dropouts on WCBS feed, and the dish demo channel, both on transponder 2, 61.5. I have not seen this problem on any other channel and I have the VOOM from 61.5 and they do not have the problem. It only started after 9/23 which is when Hurricane Rita hit, I thought it was something here at my house since the hurricane came through here on Sunday the 25th until I read all these comments about the CBSHD feed. I have CBSHD recordings made on the 23rd that do not have the problem but everything now on CBS has almost un-watchable. As suggested by BobaBird, I have e-mailed DishQuality.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> Write to [email protected]
> This e-mail address is primarily for picture and sound quality issues. Provide the channel number, time, and description of the problem. Each comment is reviewed by the Quality Assurance Team but don't expect an individual response.


I too have emailed DishQuality and cc'd [email protected]


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

last night, 10/3/05 CSI Miami had only two dropouts, first time in two weeks it was almost perfect, hopefully this is permanent improvement.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

langlin said:


> last night, 10/3/05 CSI Miami had only two dropouts, first time in two weeks it was almost perfect, hopefully this is permanent improvement.


There has been no improvement. Tonight, NCIS from CBS HD East from Dish had such severe dropouts and pixelation that it was completely unwatchable. I've noted that this problem is variable in it's severity, so you may just not have watched the shows where the problem was at it's most severe.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Got a reply from Dish.
For the record, replies like this are very much appreciated! It shows that they are actually working the issue!



> Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network.
> Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously
> improve the quality of the DISH Network service.
> 
> ...


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

UpOnTheMountain said:


> Got a reply from Dish.
> For the record, replies like this are very much appreciated! It shows that they are actually working the issue!


I also received this reply:

_"Dear Mr. Anglin,

Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.

We have confirmed the audio drop out and pixilization on CBSHD and are currently working very hard to resolve it. "_

I applaud Dish for this type effort.


----------



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

I would suggest that we start emailing the advertisers and WCBS regarding this. If I was a paying advertiser on this station I would be concerned that my spots are not being viewed by the intended audience!


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

beachside said:


> I would suggest that we start emailing the advertisers and WCBS regarding this. If I was a paying advertiser on this station I would be concerned that my spots are not being viewed by the intended audience!


I would suggest NOT doing this.

CBS was good enough to permit Dish to bring a high def signal to customers in all of its owned-and-operated markets. They are under no obligation to do so, and in fact NBC, ABC, FOX and the others have not followed suit. CBS deserves nothing but praise for its policies that permit many Dish customers to get the NYC or LA feeds via satellite.

As for the problem, since the demo channel (on the same transponder) has the same issue, it obviously isn't a CBS issue, it's a Dish issue. So why do you want to hurt CBS?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

is the NFLHD on the same Transponder cos it was displaying the same issue as well


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Dish Engineers have fixed the 61.5 tp2 CBSHD problem, there were no dropouts last night at all, if you still have problems it is something else.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Talk about getting results (referring to Langlin post)! I wish all our problems were this easy to fix! Now if Dish only could repair the 921 this quickly. I want to thank all of you for getting us to the RIGHT ear and correcting the problem.


----------

